# Hey guys!



## SydTheKyd (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi, I'm new! My name is Sydney, and I have been interested in breeding mice for a couple years now, and I've always loved having mice as companion animals. I am really looking forward to joining this forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Sydney


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

